# Plant IDs needed



## KarmaPolice (Apr 25, 2012)

*A couple Peperomias I have lost the IDs for and some others:*
If you are able to help ID any, it would help out a lot. Thanks

#1


#2


#3


#4


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Are you certain #3 is a Peperomia? It looks like a Cissus to me.


----------



## VenomR00 (Apr 23, 2010)

I think number three is Mauran's Mystery Vine. I believe someone ID a few months ago.


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

Definitely Cissus amazonica


----------



## IEatBugs (May 15, 2012)

#4 looks to be Peperomia angulata I believe.


----------



## KarmaPolice (Apr 25, 2012)

jacobi said:


> Are you certain #3 is a Peperomia? It looks like a Cissus to me.


I just meant that the first two were Peperomia, the others are unknown to me.



epiphytes etc. said:


> Definitely Cissus amazonica


Thanks Epiphyte, 



IEatBugs said:


> #4 looks to be Peperomia angulata I believe.


The one I have is thick and hard with a green stem. not sure if that is the case for this peperomia.


#1 = ?
#2 = ?
#3 = Cissus Amazonica
#4 = Peperomia Angulata ?


----------



## MeiKVR6 (Sep 16, 2008)

#1: Peperomia orba?
#4: Dischidia ovata


----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

#4 Looks more like D. ovata to me.. does not look like a Pep.
#1 Pep. orba... or about a million other names I have seen it go by, but that is the one I stick with and you can find easily on google
#2 Going to guess Peperomia scandens - depending how it is grown, could also be P. glabella though, or a couple others that when grown can take on that same appearance... P. scandens is the weediest of them though, and based on the growth, that is my best guess


----------



## KarmaPolice (Apr 25, 2012)

therizman2 said:


> #4 Looks more like D. ovata to me.. does not look like a Pep.
> #1 Pep. orba... or about a million other names I have seen it go by, but that is the one I stick with and you can find easily on google
> #2 Going to guess Peperomia scandens - depending how it is grown, could also be P. glabella though, or a couple others that when grown can take on that same appearance... P. scandens is the weediest of them though, and based on the growth, that is my best guess


Thanks Mike, I'll have to to take a closer look at #2 when I get off work and see which one best matches.


#1 peperomia orba
#2 peperomia scandens / peperomia glabella
#3 cissus amazonica
#4 dischidia ovata 

I forgot to add these two unknowns to the original list:

#5









#6


----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

#5 Pilea microphylla... hope you like it because it seeds itself like crazy. Actually grows as a weed in south america in cracks of roads and sidewalks.
#6 Peperomia of some sort, I could make guesses, but I wouldnt bet on any one of them being right -- the leaf color is what is throwing me off on making a good guess, maybe someone else can help out...


----------



## KarmaPolice (Apr 25, 2012)

therizman2 said:


> #5 Pilea microphylla... hope you like it because it seeds itself like crazy. Actually grows as a weed in south america in cracks of roads and sidewalks.
> #6 Peperomia of some sort, I could make guesses, but I wouldnt bet on any one of them being right -- the leaf color is what is throwing me off on making a good guess, maybe someone else can help out...


Hmm... I'll have to test out the pilea and see how it looks spread out, currently in a tiny pot in my grow plant tank. One mans trash is anothers treasure in some cases.

Any other takers in trying to ID #6


#1 peperomia orba
#2 peperomia scandens? / peperomia glabella?
#3 cissus amazonica
#4 dischidia ovata
#5 Pilea microphylla
#6 Peperomia...?


----------

